# How many of us are there?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Usually when I read a thread on SHTF, especially if it involves firearms, I get the feeling everyone things we'll all be up against a world of preppers. At least that's my perception.

So I had the thought, how many actual preppers are in the US. We have roughly 327 million people here but what percentage actually prep? I know this is a bit hard to know since I am giving no definition of what would be considered a prepper.

But in general, what percentage of people in the US prep?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

My guess...less tha 5 percent. Might be wrong but bet it is a very low number of people.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> ...I get the feeling everyone *things* we'll all be up against a world of preppers........


Did you mean *thinks *instead of *things*?

If so, why would preppers be up against a world of preppers? Wouldn't we be up the unprepared?

My guess is less that 1% of Americans are active preppers. Yeah, some may have the basics covered for things like floods, blizzards etc. But not for an extended grid-down people-are-dying-in-the-streets event.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Less than 1%, especially now that President Trump has things turning around. And I think more preppers will stop prepping.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I remember seeing a figure of 8 million somewhere. That was an estimation as I recall and I don’t remember it being qualified. How many of that 8 million are hard core? How many call themselves peppers thinking an extra can of beans and a flashlight is being prepared? Who knows.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I dare say not really that many. I think we are going to be dealing with a lot of people who will do anything to get what we have.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

True preppers with 6 months to a year ability to get by without doing a thing I'd say it's low,
very low maybe one half of one per-cent!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

From this website. https://www.finder.com/doomsday-prepper-statistics

Not sure if you should use total population figures, what about folks with young children. 68 million, have no idea what percentage of the population that is.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

0. 00018%
Give or take a few. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

What would be considered the baseline? The line at which one is considered a prepper versus not, there are many variables . Someone with property that can be self sustaining or a suburban home with an underground shelter with a year’s supply of everything needed, what is the true definition of a “prepper”?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Did you mean *thinks *instead of *things*?
> 
> If so, why would preppers be up against a world of preppers? *Wouldn't we be up the unprepared?*
> 
> My guess is less that 1% of Americans are active preppers. Yeah, some may have the basics covered for things like floods, blizzards etc. But not for an extended grid-down people-are-dying-in-the-streets event.


Did you mean...Wouldn't we be up *against *the unprepared?:devil:

Just busting your cookies.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> 0. 00018%
> Give or take a few.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


And just where did you pull that crazy ass number from?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Did you mean...Wouldn't we be up *against *the unprepared?:devil:
> 
> Just busting your cookies.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I doubt if it’s even 1%. Probably less than 0.1%. Of all the people I know, nobody else preps. Lots have firearms but I don’t consider a gun owner as an automatic prepper.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup....


> Did you mean thinks instead of things?





Back Pack Hack said:


>


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Many more vultures and predators than preppers. I would say 3 percent. Would have enough preparations or skills to make 6 months.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Yup....


I'm _think_ing of some_thing_....... that's for sure. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I just thought it ironic you pointed out a grammatical error and them made a grammatical error while pointing out someone's grammatical error.:vs_peace:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> And just where did you pull that crazy ass number from?


My ass.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mish said:


> My ass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Took the words right out of my fingers.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Many more vultures and predators than preppers. I would say 3 percent. Would have enough preparations or skills to make 6 months.


I know far more people whose attitude is, "I''ll just come to your place", than, "I need to make sure I can take care of myself." Fact is, probably 90% of the people who have actually had the wherewithal to contemplate the future, depending on someone else is their primary goal. Either a prepper (either by association or by force), family & friends, Uncle Sam etc. Of the other 10%, most will probably buy a pre-made kit of supplies online, stash it away and let it rot away. Once needed, they will realize their 'stash' is no longer usable, and become part of the 90%.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> My ass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's what I thought. Slow day at the strip club? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> I just thought it ironic you pointed out a grammatical error and them made a grammatical error while pointing out someone's grammatical error.:vs_peace:


Um,... well,... ya see....  _that's the point_. I intended to do that. Yea. That's it!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> That's what I thought. Slow day at the strip club? :tango_face_grin:


Just seeing how many likes My Ass can get. Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not very many.
To see this for real, simply be in Florida when a hurricane is coming. Two days before predicted landfall the grocery store shelves have been stripped completely clean, like a wheat field that got hit by locusts.
Water and gasoline is non existent. Home Depot and Lowes are out of basics like generators and gas cans.

EVEN THOUGH this is Florida, and we get a number of hurricanes and tropical storms EVERY YEAR!!

There are not many "preppers" here, and if there are not many here, in HURRICANE CENTRAL, there won't be many anywhere else.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> Just seeing how many lines My Ass can get. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hmmm.
To be absolutely sure before I commit myself, I'd have to see it first.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Did you mean *thinks *instead of *things*?
> 
> If so, why would preppers be up against a world of preppers? Wouldn't we be up the unprepared?
> 
> My guess is less that 1% of Americans are active preppers. Yeah, some may have the basics covered for things like floods, blizzards etc. But not for an extended grid-down people-are-dying-in-the-streets event.


Yes I did mean thinks. Sometimes this ducking autocorrect has a mind of its own.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Need to get started at some point. :tango_face_wink:

Can't think of anyone I'm aware of locally that will last more then a few days. This would be during summer, winter time even less. So less then one percent, maybe.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If we were to use the folks I know as the true group, . . . 

We're hovering at 1% and maybe even less.

One family for sure I know has his stuff together, . . . another family does a lot of canning, so they're a "maybe", . . . but he's a wallflower wimp when it comes to protection / weaponry / and just plain old fashioned grit.

Probably more that I don't know about, . . . but not many from some of the conversations I have had with folks.

"Nahh, . . . ain't nothing like that gonna happen here", . . . seems to be the attitude, . . . and besides, when the big stores close, . . . there is still Dollar General, . . . yeah , . . . right.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am probably more prepared than 99.9999999%. With food, ammo, meds and BOL, but I still feel like I am not prepared enough.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

If we define Prepper to mean one person (adult or child), who in their opinion, is prepared* now *to stay alive in a chaos world for 3 months or longer, I would have to speculate *no more than 1%* of the population. The key phrase here is *In their opinion, is prepared now.*


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

I think it all depends on what defines a prepper
Someone who prepares for a local short term disaster, hurricane, tornado, power outage, etc.
Someone who prepares for any long term disaster
Someone who prepares for a real, long term disaster like an EMP, financial collapse, etc.

There are those who fall into each or all these catagories.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hmmm.
> To be absolutely sure before I commit myself, I'd have to see it first.:tango_face_smile:


You and me both! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I ordered several fresh cases of MRE's, bought a Swisher trail mower, a case of ammo and laid out a plan for my farm last week. Personally, I feel as if I am rather alone. Locally anyway.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

If I were a prepper....would I answer a questionnaire or poll about whether I'm a prepper or not? I think I'd give my standard answer... I aspire to be prepared for whatever life throws my way. That is the extent of my preps. I'm a mental prepper, with a violent capacity that has yet to be fully measured, and a fairly surly outlook on life. so yes....I'm prepared.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Usually when I read a thread on SHTF, especially if it involves firearms, I get the feeling everyone things we'll all be up against a world of preppers. At least that's my perception.
> 
> So I had the thought, how many actual preppers are in the US. We have roughly 327 million people here but what percentage actually prep? I know this is a bit hard to know since I am giving no definition of what would be considered a prepper.
> 
> ...


I guess it's impossible to really say how many are prepared or are preparing, let alone for what in particular they prepare. Not many near around by me are prepared for anything is all I can say.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

My WAG is 1% to 3%. Basing this on an intersection of ex-military, amateur radio operators, gun enthusiasts, and out door enthusiasts, all of whom have some finger into a skill set of prepping. 

Remembering also how the Y2K, 9-11, Katrina, and nearly daily news of Islamic jihadist attacks are steering people to think about being prepared for the next shoe to drop. 



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

How many here have lived for an extended period without electricity and running water?
No TV, no internet, shaving and brushing your teeth in the same canteen cup of water?
Eating out of cans, outdoors?
No hot showers?

It builds character.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How many here have lived for an extended period without electricity and running water?
> No TV, no internet, shaving and brushing your teeth in the same canteen cup of water?
> Eating out of cans, outdoors?
> No hot showers?
> ...


Denying all sorts of little pleasures for periods of time strengthens the will. Fasting, making small sacrifices and offering them up to God makes us stronger and pleases Him. Skipping a meal or taking a cold shower in winter; things like. Detaching from luxuries will help people cope better when SHTF.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How many here have lived for an extended period without electricity and running water?
> No TV, no internet, shaving and brushing your teeth in the same canteen cup of water?
> Eating out of cans, outdoors?
> No hot showers?
> ...


Yes, I imagine it can be a character builder.

My daughter and I, for the past 5 years, take a month during the summer and go camping. Just tents, usually in remote areas and we really enjoy it. But, for me, it brings up areas of improvement should we have to do that long term. Granted, we resupply at towns, etc but we tend to carry enough food of various types for an extended period.

After hurricane Ike, and being with out electric for quite awhile, it opens ones eyes to the level of preparedness (or not)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How many here have lived for an extended period without electricity and running water?
> No TV, no internet, shaving and brushing your teeth in the same canteen cup of water?
> Eating out of cans, outdoors?
> No hot showers?
> ...


I know I have done it.

I consider myself a hardcore prepper, have been for a long time.

About 5 years ago, a winter snow storm took out the electric for the whole

town/area for three weeks, we went through that like a breeze.

Without spending a lot of time here, food stocks for 5 years, guns and ammo

for a lifetime, fuel 2 -5 years, unlimited wood for stoves.

Unlimited water, 5 years of meds nitro purged and frozen.

I thank my doctor brother for the meds.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Most people I know around here (family and friends) would be considered a prepper by others, but it's just a way of life to us.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I counting on the fact that 1% od the people prep and will hunt the 99% down...kill them...take what they have and then over trade ib slaves and deodorant for food grown and peaceful trade with the preppers. Or ELse I will over through them, eat their organs ans add to my harem of sex slaves to over to thier neighbor....cause lord knows neighbors covet...and I deal in coveting,,,,, oh you like the nighbors 14 years old girl? Whatcha trade for 10 minutes with her.... get you some sparky....killl him for being a pedophile....14 year olds for sale....14 year olds for sale.... That way by the time they are 16 they are thankful to marry the khan,,,,,me.... and bear my wardens.......oh wait? you judge me. well lets e how that plays out,,,, a ho at 14 to the masses or a princes to the khan at 16................Evil and wicked? yes, vile and disgusting sure....but you will have thankful girls and little manly me to contend with for the next 30 years,,,earl of the bruce of Dean,....dean of the earl....dean of the bruce.... the bruce....the dean,.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> I counting on the fact that 1% od the people prep and will hunt the 99% down...kill them...take what they have and then over trade ib slaves and deodorant for food grown and peaceful trade with the preppers. Or ELse I will over through them, eat their organs ans add to my harem of sex slaves to over to thier neighbor....cause lord knows neighbors covet...and I deal in coveting,,,,, oh you like the nighbors 14 years old girl? Whatcha trade for 10 minutes with her.... get you some sparky....killl him for being a pedophile....14 year olds for sale....14 year olds for sale.... That way by the time they are 16 they are thankful to marry the khan,,,,,me.... and bear my wardens.......oh wait? you judge me. well lets e how that plays out,,,, a ho at 14 to the masses or a princes to the khan at 16................Evil and wicked? yes, vile and disgusting sure....but you will have thankful girls and little manly me to contend with for the next 30 years,,,earl of the bruce of Dean,....dean of the earl....dean of the bruce.... the bruce....the dean,.....


Epic 3000th post.

I don't understand it, but it's epic.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I counting on the fact that 1% od the people prep and will hunt the 99% down...kill them...take what they have and then over trade ib slaves and deodorant for food grown and peaceful trade with the preppers. Or ELse I will over through them, eat their organs ans add to my harem of sex slaves to over to thier neighbor....cause lord knows neighbors covet...and I deal in coveting,,,,, oh you like the nighbors 14 years old girl? Whatcha trade for 10 minutes with her.... get you some sparky....killl him for being a pedophile....14 year olds for sale....14 year olds for sale.... That way by the time they are 16 they are thankful to marry the khan,,,,,me.... and bear my wardens.......oh wait? you judge me. well lets e how that plays out,,,, a ho at 14 to the masses or a princes to the khan at 16................Evil and wicked? yes, vile and disgusting sure....but you will have thankful girls and little manly me to contend with for the next 30 years,,,earl of the bruce of Dean,....dean of the earl....dean of the bruce.... the bruce....the dean,.....


There's my OSFG...
KAWABUNGA..


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

A government EMP report I read maybe 5 years ago estimated that between 8 and 12% of Americans had sufficient food, shelter, and access to clean water for a 3 week emergency.
Somewhere around 5% would be good for 3 months. These are probably people who can their food and live in a rural area who don't require a med to survive.

The report estimated that between 1 and 2% were good for a year. This group was what the report considered "preppers".

This doesn't mean that everyone else would starve or die from bad water. These numbers were for the people who already had access to what they needed were they lived; I'm assuming on their property. Many who don't have what they needed to survive would travel to areas where there is excess food such as crops or cows.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I am also on a Mormon prepper board. The Mormons have as part of their doctrine food storage. So few of them are prepping that they have lowered the standard from a one year supply to a 3 month supply. It turns out that they are having trouble just trying to get people to adhere to the 3 months. Normalcy bias is something most of this country is afflicted with. That is true there too. I quit talking about it years ago to other people because they look at you like you are mentally ill for preparing.

So I'm with the 1% or less figure.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I quit talking about it years ago to other people because they look at you like you are mentally ill for preparing.


I know what's it's like to be the lone ranger. About twenty years ago as I talked about security, my friends and co-workers said that it was downright "paranoid" to carry knives or guns. Then Madison had a spate of nonsense sniper-like shootings. Suddenly I got questions like, "_Hey, buddy, ol' pal, what's the best kind of cheap but functional concealed weapon I should be buying..._"

You know as well as I do that kind of idiot is going to be in an ER very soon with several toes blown off from not listening.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Few but not relying on others for sustenance.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

PAPrepper said:


> Few but not relying on others for sustenance.


As much as I admire independence, I don't think that America really looks up to men of singular distinction. I think that concept died more than 20 years ago, and now we are the "Can't we all get along" society.

Then again, I was a member of a 'fraternity,' and I believe it actually helps younger male adults develop amid a class of "been there done that" older mentors. This is a fulfilling yet delicate balance to sustain. How do you become a tightly knit organization of all leaders and precious few Indians?

Did you ever notice in the old Frankenstein movies that when the irate mob takes to the street there is an equal number of guys with torches to an equal number of guys with pitchforks?

In all that anger, how did that mob organize this incredible balance?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think that America really looks up to men of singular distinction.

I don't care what America thinks. I live how I want to live. My actions are not dictated by what America thinks, but that's just me. and possibly a boat load of others.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

And I used to believe in much the same direction in life. In fact, I remember an old song of youth with the lyrics, "_Anything you can do I can do better, I can do anything better than you._" Nice catchy melody, snappy patter and not a single worthwhile concept.

There's a joke about a Pharisee and The Lord. The Pharisee bragged that he was smart enough and tenacious enough to also create human life. Our Lord took him up on his challenge.

The Pharisee bent over and picked up a handful of dirt, but God was quick to knock it from his grasp.

The Pharisee was stunned, but Our Lord responded, "_You might be able to create life, but get your own dirt..._"

Now I do try to live as a dedicated prepper and I stock supplies for TEOTWAWKI. There's a problem with that theory as I am not able to support myself into that dark time. Oh, I'm a reloader, and I can make bullets you swear came out of The Lone Rangers silver mine, but even that is not good enough.

You see, I do not know how to make primers for cartridges. I never learned how. No spark, no bang...


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> Usually when I read a thread on SHTF, especially if it involves firearms, I get the feeling everyone things we'll all be up against a world of preppers. At least that's my perception.
> 
> So I had the thought, how many actual preppers are in the US. We have roughly 327 million people here but what percentage actually prep? I know this is a bit hard to know since I am giving no definition of what would be considered a prepper.
> 
> ...


But for what? What percent prep is fairly ambiguous. What percent are prepping for an economic collapse vs. those prepping for floods and tornadoes? How would it be possible to gauge that anyway? Good question. I'm curious. but I think it's one of those things that can be answered. Maybe, what percent of Americans/UK or whatever country, purchase dried food for preparation? That might be a better question and realistic to find out. What percent of people have guns and buy ammo etc. Instead of focusing on the idea of prepper I would be concerned with what those in particular preppers of interest would most likely do. I bet bible studies have increased, gun sales and food preparations have increased across the board. The more blogs indicate more demand. Canning and other hobbies of preppers might be more popular. We can measure those things easier. Heck, we can go to Google keyword app and see how many people look up how to can foods etc. per month. That would be a measurement that indicates preppers who actually prep. Or more reliably, how many items on ebay are in the sold section. That isn't just interest but money spent. It would be interesting to see the data but lots of work gathering that data or writing a program for it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ehh, uour all doomed. I will be by to collect your preps soon. HAHA.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> From this website. https://www.finder.com/doomsday-prepper-statistics
> 
> Not sure if you should use total population figures, what about folks with young children. 68 million, have no idea what percentage of the population that is.


"We recently commissioned a survey of 2,000 Americans, conducted by global research provider Pureprofile, and found that an estimated 68 million-plus Americans - more than 1 in 4 - have purchased survival gear on the back of recent political events or natural circumstances beyond our control."

"Of those who report prepping, 36.35% spent up to $400 on survival kits in the past 12 months."

LOL...

$400... most of them have monthly grocery bills that run into $800 and they spent $400 on preps.. what was it a used gas mask and large bottle of water

25% of americans ARE not prepped..

At most 10% (and I am being really generous) and that counts folks that have just enough to last a few weeks to prep for a snow storm.. and the amish, mormons, farmers, and old time country folk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I wonder about the "paranoid factor." There must by scads of preppers wearing tinfoil hats and actually bark at strangers louder than their dogs. But is that bad or simply a likely condition?

I don't mind posting openly. I think we're several years away from killing marauders trying to steal our jams and preserves. And even if that day comes do you think you'll hear the strains of, "_That former computer prepper just took a pot-shot at me_!"

There is an upside. If you think of it, we have made friends all over the United States. If the TEOTWAWKI breaks out, one of our fellow preppers might lose his house and supplies. I think a working network is a positive idea.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Spent "UP TO" $400, they could have spent $10 and be included as preppers. Real scientific study there. They couldn't find anyone to admit they spent more than that?

After further review, why did I even post that stupid study?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I wonder about the "paranoid factor." There must by scads of preppers wearing tinfoil hats and actually bark at strangers louder than their dogs. But is that bad or simply a likely condition?
> 
> I don't mind posting openly. I think we're several years away from killing marauders trying to steal our jams and preserves. And even if that day comes do you think you'll hear the strains of, "_That former computer prepper just took a pot-shot at me_!"
> 
> There is an upside. If you think of it, we have made friends all over the United States. If the TEOTWAWKI breaks out, one of our fellow preppers might lose his house and supplies. I think a working network is a positive idea.


There are about 5 or 6 folks on here I would give my address too.. the rest are just too darned strange, are self indulgent turds, or just plain crazy...


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy (Nov 22, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> . . . . Did you ever notice in the old Frankenstein movies that when the irate mob takes to the street there is an equal number of guys with torches to an equal number of guys with pitchforks?
> 
> In all that anger, how did that mob organize this incredible balance?


Soros!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> There are about 5 or 6 folks on here I would give my address too.. the rest are just too darned strange, are self indulgent turds, or just plain crazy...


Well, I boarder on the "strange and the unusual" myself. I do try to be a good friend and a bad enemy because those are guys I value.

Now I did tell my wife that in the event of TEOTWAWKI scenario, we'd have talents that folks might need. For example, I am an avid reloader and have all the tools. I am also a sharpener, and those are the props of a "right now" situation.

My wife is a teacher, and most of the real knowledge is buried in books. She could advance people into a better grasp of needs and wants.

Having said that, I like heat and A/C and snug bed. Running into the night as the marauders take over cities is not my view of retirement.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

It depends on how you define “prepping”. I would estimate that between 5% to 10% of Americans see the value of having 72 hour kits for each member of their household, stocking a little bit of extra food in the pantry, keeping a couple flats of bottled water under the stairs, a spare tank of propane for the grill on the deck, maybe even a generator with an extra can of gas or diesel laying around. 

There are far fewer “hardcore” preppers, though. Perhaps only 1% (maybe less) of the general population has long term food, water or fuel storage. Even fewer have medical supplies, antibiotics, firearms and ammunition stockpiles, and the means to produce and preserve their own food.

I’d wager there are between five and fifteen million people in America who could loosely be classified as “preppers” (people making at least minimal preparations), but I’d guess that there are less than a million hardcore preppers.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Talking to the owners of Lexington Container company...It's a prepper store...containers...ground burial weapons vaults...water storage...mylar and foodstuff storage supplies. Bizz is WAAAAYYYY down in the last year...gun stores...reloading shops are the same according to friends that run them. Someone said Palmetto State armoury is in trouble !


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Charles Martel*, I would agree. But I would add that my wife and I buy things when they are on sale and things that will not spoil over time.

If a dedicated prepper would check my supply and choices he might righteously agree that I'm "_on the right track, but in need of many items_."

Admittedly, my first purchases were "survivalist." It's easy to stop a marauder with a few well placed handgun rounds than to beat him to death with a large salmon I bought at the fish market. Once the door-locks were updated, the handguns and a singular rifle were in place, and ample ammunition was secured, we started on lots of warm clothing and canned goods.

I suppose the next items would be in the "luxury products" column. In that column would be things like pudding, coffee and cans of our favorite fish. There's plenty of time for those luxury things,


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

@TheTourist,

You were absolutely correct to make your first prepping purchases “survivalist” in nature. Survival starts with personal protection. The most immediate threat to our lives in a post SHTF world will almost certainly be other people.

I had the unenviable task of performing environmental reconnaissance and assessment for the EPA in the greater New Orleans area during the days and months immediately following Hurricane Katrina. I experienced first hand what happens to society when rule of law no longer exists. My colleagues and I had the luxury of National guard escorts with us at all times, but we still had several tense moments with the local “wildlife”. I hate to even imagine trying to survive in that sort environment without being heavily armed and armored. That experience taught me that the first rule of urban/suburban survival is personal protection. 

A semi-auto, magazine fed firearm and a thousand rounds of ammunition for it should be every preppers first purchase.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> @TheTourist,
> 
> You were absolutely correct to make your first prepping purchases "survivalist" in nature. Survival starts with personal protection. The most immediate threat to our lives in a post SHTF world will almost certainly be other people.
> 
> ...


No, you are only half right. It needs to be a long gun with 2,000 rounds 1K for practice if you are a newbie and 1K for defense.

Mind you, that is just a primer, so to say, as a start, more like 5K per long gun to cover needs.

Happiness is a concrete bunker filled with ammo and food.:devil:

In the first 3 minutes of an anticipated fire fight I would expend close to 3K of ammunition and two barrels.

I carried a firearm long before I became a prepper, almost 20 years worth, they have come in handy several times.

They blended in seamlessly together, but then I was driven to acquire more and more ammo and food.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Must plead guilty to not being a very robust Prepper since Trump won. I think we are fixing to get ourselves into a civil war type scenario between the children of the dark and the Children of the Light. Just a theory on that of course. Not a race war but will undoubtedly contain some of that component. Black Liberals are making it impossible for the cops to function in the big city ghettos. They are hot to get some reparations and dont mind taking a down payment in advance from the evil white folks. 
https://www.wfaa.com/video/news/loc...orth/287-728cd40a-5d20-4a36-b98c-b101dc9f4de2


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Must plead guilty to not being a very robust Prepper since Trump won. I think we are fixing to get ourselves into a civil war type scenario between the children of the dark and the Children of the Light. Just a theory on that of course. Not a race war but will undoubtedly contain some of that component. Black Liberals are making it impossible for the cops to function in the big city ghettos. They are hot to get some reparations and dont mind taking a down payment in advance from the evil white folks.
> https://www.wfaa.com/video/news/loc...orth/287-728cd40a-5d20-4a36-b98c-b101dc9f4de2


I took the opposite view. I see Trump as a temporary reprieve at best, and have used his time in office to position myself better. If it don't go sideways before he leaves office, it probably will go to hell once he does. He ain't going to fix it, all we got, just maybe, is a little more time.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have nothing to do today, so I went back and read these posts from beginning to end. It does alter your thinking somewhat.

For example, I believe we have to view "who's who" by how events and time sort themselves out. For example, it's probably close to the truth that *before* a major crisis only 1% of us are preppers. (I'm not at full 'prep' yet, myself).

But *after* the social tsunami the number of preppers would be in the 90 percentile. It stands to reason that those of us who have food, shelter, water and firearms will survive, along with some 'average citizens' who survived by dumb luck.

To point this out, here's where I stand. My wife and I have a lower level to our home that is built into the side of a hill. Our storm shelter is just a 6x9 foot cement room which (hopefully) will get a solid door. We have nonperishable canned goods in many differing shelves and closets and a refrigerator full of various drinks.

Admittedly, this will get us through three months and one tornado. However, I'm not that worried.

There is hope after the storm. Not everyone will die. Not all stores will be looted or destroyed by the weather. There will be doctors treating the sick. And you can bet there will be surviving police and soldiers flooding the area making sure that all Americans play fair.

Now, an attack by a foreign power will obviously do more destruction. But I believe lots of folks have basements.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Oops!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!

I've eaten at the El Arroyo in Austin, TX! One street off of famous 6th Street famous for its Live Music venues and bars etc. Too funny!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Ha!
> 
> I've eaten at the El Arroyo in Austin, TX! One street off of famous 6th Street famous for its Live Music venues and bars etc. Too funny!


I've been there! Another good place in Austin, TX is the County Line BBQ.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've said this before, but for the newer members I'll say it again.
We are not "preppers", but simple, common sense folks who live a simple rural lifestyle.

My wife and I were raised by parents who went thru the Great Depression and then WWII.
My Mom would squirrel things away, because she lived thru not having many things we take for granted today. I was raised to make do and do without.
There was always food put back. Canned at home, and store bought. We never went hungry. It may not have been gourmet food, not by a long shot, but we ate. There was not much waste in our house. Aluminum foil was washed and reused. Christmas wrapping paper was carefully folded and reused the next year if possible.
I learned how to fix things and work on cars from my Dad.
Wife grew up the same way.

Fast forward to where we are today. 25 years ago the wife and I were presented with an employment opportunity to move out of the Big City to a place we had dreamed about - rural America.
We have a small homestead/farm on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town. Although partially disabled, she grows vegetables and keeps chickens.
Whenever canned goods are on sale at the grocery store in town, we will buy by the case. Nothing unusual, a lot of people "out here" do.
We keep guns for protection against predators, both 4 legged and 2 legged, plus my interest in military history means I have bought other weapons over the last 50 years. I am well equipped to defend what is ours. About 15 years ago, realizing that once I retired, money would be even tighter than before, I started buying a box or two of ammo every payday. 
Once in a while I'd run across some really good deals, which is why I have thousands of rounds of 1954 Bulgarian surplus 7.62X54R :tango_face_smile:, and several thousand rounds of 1956 M2 Ball, and a like amount of 1976 Chinese 7.62X39. Not to mention other amounts of other calibers, enough that I keep it out in my barn because of space.

No gasoline or diesel for vehicles? No problem, just saddle up the mare.
No employment to provide money to buy goods and services? Well, we already use a barter system around here for some things, it could be expanded.
While our water comes from a well, if it came down to it, there is a major river two miles away. 
Growing vegetables is one thing, but what about meat? Chicken eggs are good protein, and our chicken meat has none of the "artificial ingredients" found in store bought.
There are deer in the back yard too.:vs_love:

No, we are not "preppers" we are just rural dwellers.:vs_cool:

And in my own humble opinion, way ahead of the majority of city/suburb/town dwellers.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> I've been there! Another good place in Austin, TX is the County Line BBQ.


Both places are good. No shortage of good places to eat in Austin. Unfortunately, there is no shortage of liberal dumbasses either.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

For the purpose of this discussion, I will say that anyone involved in farming and ranching is a de-facto prepper. They have the skills and resources to sustain themselves.

Now, about city preppers.

In my office of about 50 people, I have heard only one other person use terms such as Every Day Carry and Prepper. That means that maybe 4% of people in my office are likely preppers (at least to some extent). But, that tells only a small part of the story.

In my case, I am preparing for a family of three. I am also preparing for my mother-in-law who is an excellent cook and avid gardener. She loves us and will become part of my Mutual Aid Group. I am also preparing for our closest family friends. There are four members of that family. So, I am preparing for my family and another bringing the total to eight - and I am just one lone prepper.

If I ever complete that prep, I will prep for additional family members and friends. So, it would not shock me that 20% of our population will have some degree of prolonged, significant preparations whether they know it or not.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

ntxmerman said:


> I have heard only one other person use terms such as Every Day Carry and Prepper.


I first saw/heard the term 'EDC' back on old knife forums, maybe 20 years ago. It referred then to a folder you carried every day because the design was very flexible.

I'm not a 'prepper,' I would tag my knowledge as "_Padawan learner_."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

@Inor

If you're ever back in town, plan an extra Saturday in, I've got my permit once again for a range run by Georgia Dept of Natural Resources.
We'll bust some caps, as they say.
Some good WWII rifles - American, German, Russian. Throw in the SKS and AK. And the M1A. And maybe a couple of 30-30 levers, the best rifle ever made.
Some Single Action revolvers in 45 Colt, 357 magnum, 44 magnum.

Ever shot a 100 year old Colt? I've actually got two. You can say you've shot a 32-20 wheelgun.:vs_love:

I'm Old School, none of my firearms, with the exception of my little peashooter LCP2 were even designed in this century.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> @Inor
> 
> If you're ever back in town, plan an extra Saturday in, I've got my permit once again for a range run by Georgia Dept of Natural Resources.
> We'll bust some caps, as they say.
> ...


Will do my friend! JAX is a big enough town that I am sure I will get back there again.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> Will do my friend! JAX is a big enough town that I am sure I will get back there again.


Even with just government contracts we've got 2 Navy bases in Jax, the only East Coast port for the ballistic missile subs in Kings Bay, Georgia, and not far away the Federal Law Enforcement Training Center in Brunswick, Ga.
Not to mention the FAA control center in beautiful downtown Hilliard, Fl. Just east of the traffic light. Which light, you ask? Well, there's only one.:vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Show us yours first. Thanks.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Hey, where did you get my photo?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> Hey, where did you get my photo?


I have low friends in high places.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> In the first 3 minutes of an anticipated fire fight I would expend close to 3K of ammunition and two barrels.


This is why I store lead and linotype for casting bullets, stones to sharpen knives and a horde of these tools used in this service.

Having said that, the "primer problem" is a topic that comes up quite often amongst my friends. We can make just about anything after all these years. But even if we could spend millions on primers, could we buy enough refrigeration and A/C equipment to keep the primers in long lasting condition?

As a rookie reloader I just 'assumed' that lead and primers would last forever. "Humidity" might kill us all...

Edit: I also watch every "Custer's Last Stand" movie ever filmed--just to make sure I record all the tricks. I am also buying a few hundred rounds of something in .32 ACP despite my contempt for it. I hate 'feminine' devices, but I heard that Comrade Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is a tiny girl. Not all communist sympathizers are 6' 4" and impervious to hollowpoints.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I gave up on loading and casting a long time ago, 

had Star progressive presses, six cavity molds and electric pots.

The ammo I mentioned in the quote above would be 190 Gr. FMJ 7.92 X 57 Mauser @ 750 RPM.

It would be two quick change barrels changed in the process.

I could load today, but that time is used in the shop filling customer orders.

However, I have given thought to 9MM para. for subguns, they eat a lot and 

I have about 7K of cases. I do have plenty of factory loaded ammo, much for SMG only.

The mention of 32 ACP reminds me that I have a half dozen of revolvers in 32 S&W and 32 S&W long.

They are all turn of the century(last) and are sterile. they are better than a brick to use in SD.

One is a collector grade S&W #3 model, never fired.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I've had several opportunities to purchase reloading gear. Sometimes bits and pieces, other times entire setups. I've passed on all of them even the ones that are pennies on the dollar. I have neither the time, space or desire to do it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've had several opportunities to purchase reloading gear. Sometimes bits and pieces, other times entire setups. I've passed on all of them even the ones that are pennies on the dollar. I have neither the time, space or desire to do it.


I gave my brother all my reloading equipment.

When he died and I got it back and then I gave it away again.

My shop is filled to the brim with stuff, and there is no room on the benches.

All the comm shelters are filled with food to the ceilings, others with filed gas cans, propane tanks and Coleman fuel.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> I gave up on loading and casting a long time ago.


*@SOCOM42*, technically, I'm with you. They say that the cowboys who tried to kill Elfego Baca fired over 4,000 rounds into the little cottage where he sought refuge. I doubt I have as many enemies and Senior Baca, but during my "paranoid biker" spate I cast and reloaded enough ammunition to fill my firearms workshop, a space the size of a large, two-man bedroom.

I did not count ammunition by "the Baca thousand," but rather by the bucket. That was about +ten years of a single stage press. I finally found a multi-stage powder measure and reloading press--just pull the handle, all four stations do their job, and then the stations automatically advance. It was like cheating!

Now here's were my love for Disney TV shows started to slip. I was grinding out ammunition one night, when my friend 'Ralphie' dropped by. He questioned me on why I was making so many reloads, and I told him the Baca story. I projected that I wanted to fill my "little room" with the same number of rounds testified in the story. I had a few coffee cans already filled.

Then Ralphie said, "_Well, Gumba, if you're going to press more than 4,000 rounds, you'll need more than those three coffee cans. How much do you think you have?_"

I figured a few hundred, because .45 ACP cases were short and dumpy, and they would tightly stack inside the coffee cans. Our first count *was over 2,000*. Just within the distance I could extend my arms I would have had more ammunition than Baca. In other words, the cartridges, and damage from the supposed fire-fight used up the entire building Baca had taken his refuge. For me, that same count took up just the top of my bench. So much for reality TV!

During that summer I decided to cast again. I cast a few hundred and then looked inside the pail. It didn't even look like one-third&#8230;

Now, a SAA usually fires five shots, leaving the number six chamber empty for the firing pin. So if you had the supposed six cowboys you would have needed a Gatling Gun to fire the requisite rounds to perforate the Baca refuge house.

...oh, and I also know the story of James Bowie at The Great Sandbar Fight...


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Maybe may more the you think
Opsec---


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> Maybe may more the you think, Opsec---


The knife you know as "The Bowie Knife" was more the tool of Rezin Bowie, not James. In fact, the brothers never actually designed any knife. As for James, his only real fight involved a duel on a sandbar where he fought two attackers while sitting on his butt, wounded.

As far as research can go, the Bowie Knife was designed by a blacksmith whose name was actually "Black." But everyone wanted the knife like "Jim had." There were drawings in many cheap newspapers, but no real knife turned up.

Legend has it that James Bowie was actually on his death bed at The Alamo. The story is that he used the famous knife, on his back, killing several of Santa Anna's soldiers. However, when these soldiers were searched at San Jacinto, none of them had any knives.

In all the reading I can only find blacksmiths and guys who claim to have seen Jim's knife. My guess is that like all the defenders of The Alamo, Jim had a knife, too. David Crockett referred to Jim's knife as a "toothpick," so that is some evidence.

But after the heroes died all the settlers moving west wanted knives. I have diligently watched museum shows looking for some pattern, after all, I'm supposed to know about the knives I sell! I have never seen two collectors with similar knives. I have never seen museum shows with similar knives over time and ownership.

It's kind of like the idea of "the switchblade." We all claim to know what one looks like, but I personally have over a dozen variants of automatic knives in my personal collection.

A "Bowie Knife" is what we covet, there just are thousands of examples. I do advise you google "*Rezin Bowie*" in 'Wikipedia.'

Edit: BTW, David Crockett never wore a coonskin cap--until an actor wore one. Mr. Crockett went to the theatre because he heard they were documenting his life. The actor who played him wanted to be more rustic and wore the coonskin cap. This is what the public believed, so Crockett bought a coonskin cap. Technically, the actor is the "inventor." Crockett just wore one when he was running for Congress. And BTW, Crockett only wore some old frontier leathers once in Congress. He wore them during his "_fastest horse and ugliest dog_" speech.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Usually when I read a thread on SHTF, especially if it involves firearms, I get the feeling everyone things we'll all be up against a world of preppers. At least that's my perception.
> 
> So I had the thought, how many actual preppers are in the US. We have roughly 327 million people here but what percentage actually prep? I know this is a bit hard to know since I am giving no definition of what would be considered a prepper.
> 
> ...


Well it would seem to take a heathen to prep too heavy. The Lord takes care of His Little Children according to the Good Book. Lets put up a good front and when the water ammo and beanie weenie are nearly out let us save the last few rounds for ourselves. Thats the way John Wayne would handle it so thats good enough for we'uns.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> That's the way John Wayne would handle it so thats good enough for we'uns.


I only like "happy fun time" John Wayne movies. My favorite one is where John and a blind priest commandeer a De Soto and kill every Jap before the horde gets anywhere near Pearl Bailey, which was her break-out role, BTW.

I did have a Japanese motorcycle once. I told one of their mechanics that I admired the Japanese "one down four up" transmission. I was chided royally because "_One Down And Four Up_" was the first line of a Tokyo Aircraft Watching prayer. But I think I dealt myself some very heralded opinions when I proudly told these Japanese bikers that California built housing for the possible Japanese invaders so they wouldn't have to look up at Nipponese aircraft.

But then I'm a giver. I give foreigners everything--well, everything except American money and job leads...


----------

